# Huwag kang mag-alala ....



## Notti Dragon

Hi there,

Can anyone help me with the translation to english the meaning of this sentence. 
'wag ka magala2 masaya at maganda 2ng lugar na to. bukas cgurahin mong pwd ka po.'


Thanks.


----------



## Procopio

"Don't you worry, this place is joyful and beautiful, please make sure you are available tomorrow."

Hope this helps.


----------



## Notti Dragon

Hi Procopio,

Thanks for the translation.


----------



## Procopio

My pleasure.


----------

